# sox's hat thread UPDATED 03/09/11



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

pretty much where all post all of sox's new hats as he changes them

(i dont always get a pic in time so it may be awhile between posts)

when i ifirst got sox, he had a blue mesh bag on his head but i never got a pic

i didnt get a pic in time but here is sox standing on his hat, he wore the hat for a few days then decided to balance on it like a circus performer.










his most recent hat is a yellow sponge that he has been wearing around for about 3 days now










03/09/11


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol. These pics always make me chuckle.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

so? no new hats recently?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sliver said:


> so? no new hats recently?


none that ive noticed, once sec, ill check


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ok so when i moved my anemone from my 55 to my 72 bowfront it was like it shed its skin or something and let goo go in my tank and i couldnt get it out with a net so i left it

anyways that is what sox is wearing lately


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHA...yuck. i'm gonna have to bring the poor little guy a proper tiny plastic hat i think...lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sliver said:


> HAHAHAHA...yuck. i'm gonna have to bring the poor little guy a proper tiny plastic hat i think...lol


he never wears the hats i give him


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

today, a hermit crab


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

woohoo! go sox!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Hilarious! 

Now I have a reason to browse marine chat!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

today sox is a mushroom top, wearing my perdy mushroom on his head

im gonna have to kick his butt for this one


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

hahaha wasn't he wearing that a couple nights ago?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

nope, just the coral


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i swear i'm gonna dump some mr. potato head stuff in there one day...lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hahah he would be awesome with arms


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

ok..i'm confused can someone elaborate for me lol.

does he just..grow new things daily?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Nicklfire said:


> ok..i'm confused can someone elaborate for me lol.
> 
> does he just..grow new things daily?


he's a collector urchin, he picks up random stuff in the tank in order to "camouflage" with its surroundings


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

that is rather humorous!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so it has been quite some time since i have updated this because ive been busy with work but well.... SOX HAS A NEW HAT


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

hmmmm....what WAS that? i'm gonna have to drop by soon, i have some headwear for sox.... ;-)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

twas a tube worm


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

new hat in first post


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

sox has a summer hat!!!


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

too cute!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your pics of Sox always bring a smile to my face. Thanks for posting; and keep them coming 

Shelley


----------

